# Démarrer windows (ssd externe)



## Slizz (13 Septembre 2017)

Hello !

Bon tout d'abord excusé moi si la question à déjà été traité, je regarde depuis plus de deux heures et il y a tellement d'informations qui se contredisent ou datent un peu (et les changements sont rapides) que je n'ai pas réussi à avoir ma réponse !

Heureux petit nouveau dans l'univers Mac (MBP 2017 TouchBar 13" - 512go - 16gb ram - i5) je me familiarise vite avec l'environnement et j'adore (je fais de l'informatique et actuellement je suis en école d'ingénieur donc pas de problème pour les explications je comprendrais)

Voilà mon petit problème:

- Je possède un PC Windows (mon ancien que je compte donner) j'aimerai avec ce PC installer windows sur un SSD externe (en USB C car très rapide avec les MBP), jusque là aucun problème

- Booter avec mon Mac sur ce disque externe sans qu'il y ai de problème...? la j'ai un problème

Je lis partout que oui c'est possible, mais non, mais peut-être mais bref... Help !

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Locke (14 Septembre 2017)

Slizz a dit:


> - Je possède un PC Windows (mon ancien que je compte donner) j'aimerai avec ce PC installer windows sur un SSD externe (en USB C car très rapide avec les MBP), jusque là aucun problème


En utilisant Boot Camp, ce n'est pas possible, ce dernier impose une installation dans le disque dur interne et il ne faut pas qu'il soit partitionné.


Slizz a dit:


> - Booter avec mon Mac sur ce disque externe sans qu'il y ai de problème...? la j'ai un problème


Ce n'est possible que si au préalable on fait une installation via Boot Camp, que l'on utilise Winclone qui bien entendu clonera cette partition dans un disque dur USB mais impérativement avec une connexion Thunderbolt. Une fois fait, on relance Boot Camp et on efface la partition Windows, il ne faut surtout pas utiliser Utilitaire de disque pour effacer cette partition, faute de quoi tu devras effacer ladite partition par des commandes en utilisant le Terminal.


Slizz a dit:


> Je lis partout que oui c'est possible, mais non, mais peut-être mais bref... Help !


Ce que tu as lu et certainement du genre une modification d'un fichier .plist ne fonctionne plus depuis belle lurette.

Par contre, comme tu as un PC je t'invite à tester ceci. Il te faut un disque dur à plateaux ou SSD dans un boitier USB 3.0 en utilisant le logiciel *EaseUS Todo Backup Workstation* qui fera un clone de la partition Windows de ton PC. Pour un SSD, lors du clonage il faut impérativement cocher l'option Optimiser pour un SSD.

Petite information qui a son importance, le PC doit être récent, donc posséder un BIOS en UEFI, faute de quoi le disque dur USB contenant le clone de Windows ne sera pas vu par macOS. Comme tu mentionnes que tu as un vieux PC, n'essaye même pas cette possibilité, ça ne fonctionnera pas, je me répète le BIOS doit être en UEFI.


----------



## macomaniac (14 Septembre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> il ne faut surtout pas utiliser Utilitaire de disque pour effacer cette partition, faute de quoi tu devras effacer ladite partition par des commandes *en utilisant le Terminal.*


- *qui* va se retrouver aux commandes ?-


----------



## Slizz (14 Septembre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> En utilisant Boot Camp, ce n'est pas possible, ce dernier impose une installation dans le disque dur interne et il ne faut pas qu'il soit partitionné.
> 
> Ce n'est possible que si au préalable on fait une installation via Boot Camp, que l'on utilise Winclone qui bien entendu clonera cette partition dans un disque dur USB mais impérativement avec une connexion Thunderbolt. Une fois fait, on relance Boot Camp et on efface la partition Windows, il ne faut surtout pas utiliser Utilitaire de disque pour effacer cette partition, faute de quoi tu devras effacer ladite partition par des commandes en utilisant le Terminal.
> 
> ...



J’ai un PC qui n’a que 2 ans, je le change uniquement pour cause de l’aut’omie Et aussi pour OS X, il est bien en UEFI j’avais déjà bidouillé dans le bios

Et j’ai trouvé ceci : https://discussions.apple.com/thread/7587958?start=0&tstart=0


----------



## Locke (14 Septembre 2017)

Slizz a dit:


> Et j’ai trouvé ceci : https://discussions.apple.com/thread/7587958?start=0&tstart=0


Je ne peux  pas te dire autrement que d'essayer en sachant que ce message date de 2016 et qu'il n'y aucun retour positif _(mais je suis plus que sceptique)_.


----------



## Slizz (14 Septembre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Je ne peux  pas te dire autrement que d'essayer en sachant que ce message date de 2016 et qu'il n'y aucun retour positif _(mais je suis plus que sceptique)_.


Alors comment faire ?


----------



## r e m y (14 Septembre 2017)

Slizz a dit:


> Alors comment faire ?



Locke l'a expliqué plus haut...
Installation via assistant BootCamp sur disque interne, puis clonage avec WinClone sur disque externe thunderbolt et enfin suppression de la partition BootCamp via l'assistant BootCamp.


----------



## Locke (14 Septembre 2017)

Slizz a dit:


> Alors comment faire ?


Tu as bien lu ceci ?


Locke a dit:


> Par contre, comme tu as un PC je t'invite à tester ceci. Il te faut un disque dur à plateaux ou SSD dans un boitier USB 3.0 en utilisant le logiciel *EaseUS Todo Backup Workstation* qui fera un clone de la partition Windows de ton PC. Pour un SSD, lors du clonage il faut impérativement cocher l'option Optimiser pour un SSD.


----------

